# 200SX Tail Lights



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey guys,

I've been looking all over for 1998 200SX tailights, and I can't find any. If anyone could find a site that has them it'd be greatly appriciated... I've already searched the forum and all I could find were broken EBay links...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

are you lookin for stock or aftermarket such as altezza etc.


----------



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

I am looking for aftermarket tail lights


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Unreal~Designs said:


> I am looking for aftermarket tail lights


there are none....you could always black them out, or make your own ....

I'm in the process of building some custom tail lights, should be done fairly soon, if i stop being lazy.....ill post when im done.


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah sorry... doesn't matter what year 200 you have, no aftermarket....

But... LED is the way... Soon mine will be done...


----------

